# Need Members For 2007-08 Season



## Vapor 300 (Apr 8, 2007)

Need Member for hunting club in Upson County, Georgia . Just outside of Thomaston , Georgia . Looking for 10 members .  Eight hundred and fourteen acres of Hardwood bootoms and planted pines . We have Turkey ,Deer .and lots of small game . No Hogs on property . Membership is filling up fast . If you would like to hunt with a great bunch of folks . Please call Al at home #770-957-2299 or by cell phone at 770-317-4664.  

Al is the contact person for this lease please just gave him a call. al409 works out of town and please call him on the home number or cell phone number .


----------



## Vapor 300 (Apr 8, 2007)

bump.


----------



## Vapor 300 (Apr 9, 2007)

bump to the top one more time


----------



## Vapor 300 (Apr 10, 2007)

bump again


----------



## Vapor 300 (Apr 11, 2007)

bump again . This is for a friend . Please call him at the cell number above . Thanks


----------



## cross+hair (Apr 11, 2007)

Where and how much


----------



## Vapor 300 (Apr 13, 2007)

Cross-hair read the first post and call Allen at the number . It is $500 dollars ,814 acres in Upton County.


----------



## al409 (Apr 15, 2007)

*membership*

The last membership was filled this morning.  
                       Al


----------



## Vapor 300 (Apr 15, 2007)

All memberships to this club are full for the 2007-08 season . Thanks to all for making the membership drive work . Good luck to all this hunting season .


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 25, 2007)

this wouldn t b sawmillers hunt club  would it ?


----------

